
The Bullseye Framework for getting traction - revorad
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2013/01/the-bullseye-framework.html
======
porter
Really looking forward to this book. Couple of questions. 1) Do you have a
public list of the 20 traction verticals? 2) When is getting traction not a
power law problem?

~~~
yegg
1) The best list is the list of chapters, which is currently at the bottom of
<http://tractionbook.com/>. It is a bit murky as a concept as some verticals
clearly overlap, and there are thus other ways to delineate where one stops
and one starts, but this is our current approach. We'd also love to know if
people think we're missing ones.

2) There are some businesses that get similar amounts of meaningful customers
from different channels, e.g. SEO and inbound marketing. Usually these cases
are when they overlap in strategy, but sometimes they are legitimately
independent. In those cases, one vertical clearly doesn't dominate in the
pareto 80/20 sense, and it makes sense to focus on multiple verticals.

------
sudhanshua
Looking forward to the book and hoping that it is short and to the point.

------
ivanhoe
tl;dr: just a bunch of general, vague explanations, and for the real stuff you
need to buy their book...

~~~
revorad
Very unfair comment on a good post which links to a bunch of extremely
valuable posts and resources. All the video interviews of their book are also
available here for free - <http://tractionbook.com/old/>

Gabriel is one of the best startup founders and bloggers, who always has a
unique take on things and shares great data and resources. Please don't be so
dismissive.

~~~
yegg
Thanks. In all honestly, I delayed writing and then struggled with writing
this post for knowing that this very exchange would take place.

You can't have a post too long or it will have less readers (learned that over
the years). On the other side, you risk getting dismissed in this manner.

I decided that introducing the concept would be useful, and that I could do
follow-on posts based on feedback from this one.

That said, I don't see what is so vague. The premises are very specific. The
process is very specific. If you need more details to implement it, please let
me know what they are. What is really missing is all the arguments around the
nuances, which I referenced at the end. But those felt more like footnotes,
which I generally jettison.

~~~
bokwalk1717
I can sympathize with the commenter's frustration. Many blog posts oftentimes
present frameworks for app growth, but lack case studies with tactical insight
to support.

However, this isn't Gabe's style, and I think his intention is to provide such
case studies, going forward and in his book. Introducing the concept initially
is certainly useful.

